# sweating hands and feet



## Josephk (Jun 7, 2004)

hello, i have a problem with sweating hands and feet, which when training barefoot, makes me slip a lot and causes my technique to suffer. does anyone else have this problem and can anything be done about it?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 9, 2004)

Josephk said:
			
		

> hello, i have a problem with sweating hands and feet, which when training barefoot, makes me slip a lot and causes my technique to suffer. does anyone else have this problem and can anything be done about it?


  If you are allowed to you can purchase martial arts shoes..most of the people in my school wear them.  As for the hands...our sweatiest guy keeps a bandana hanging on his belt.  If your instructor doesn't want you hanging anything on your belt try bringing a small towel to class and leave it in a corner to wipe your hands (or feet) on when needed.


----------



## oldnewbie (Jun 9, 2004)

I use the towel method as well.

For my hands, head, face, floor below me....:roflmao:


----------



## Spud (Jun 9, 2004)

Small hand towel. Keep it in a clean place and don't use the same towel for the floor and your face (unless you like pink eye). 

Or, don't train so hard  :uhyeah:


----------



## pete (Jun 14, 2004)

the cotton gi is very absorbant, especially those of your training partners~


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2004)

Heh--I used that method this morning in BJJ, *pete*.

For those with clinical sweating problems (hyperhidrosis):
http://www.sweathelp.org


----------

